# Need string & cable length for Martin Phantom(2001-02?)



## bwfrk (Aug 29, 2011)

Martin Phantom(fuzion solo cam) with 16" limbs. No writing on the tags anymore. I called Martin yesterday and they gave me the lengths for the 14" limbs(88 & 36) but not the 16s. I'd hate to bother them again because they seem extremely busy. BTW, my little bro thought it was a good idea to remove them and toss em before I could measure.
Thanks for the help.


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

Here is the link for the 2 lengths that came out in 01. http://www.martinarchery.com/2011/chart/2001chart/F_Zmod-string.html
Seems 02 is the same http://www.martinarchery.com/2011/chart/2002chart/f_zmod-string.html
Being it is 16" limbs do the say magnum on the limbs?



Hutch


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

Here is the catalog! http://www.martinarchery.com/catalogs/Martin_2002_Catalog.pdf Here is the 2002 catalog maybe this can help determine the bow to find the lengths.

Hutch


----------



## bwfrk (Aug 29, 2011)

Magnum nowhere to be found on the limbs. The links you've provided looks like I need the 97 & 40". Thanks for the help! Luvin AT right now.


----------

